# Question about walls of loft



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

We're building an 8 x 8 loft and it was suggested that we set up the 2 x 4s for the wall nail on the board then nail the whole board on to the floor and then the other walls to the floor and walls, but my question is can I just do what is done for the red rose starter loft ( http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm ) which is put the 2 x 4s or 1 x 4s or whatever on the outside making it look like a trim but also a support system for the walls? or do you guys think thats to weak for an 8 x 8 structure?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it would depend on what kind of birds you are going to have and is it going to be a closed loft or a open one like Racing pigeons. New York is cold in the winter and if you want insulation or not and its good you getting started and I guess you made up your mind--welcome to Pigeon-land --and pretty soon you will be as crazy as we all are..I am sure other people will come on your thread and help you out with decisions..c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes its definitely cold up here but my mentor who has had a successful racing career( getting racing homers by the way) he wins the 400 mile race every year at the club and won 1st-5th at the IF convention race in 2003 his loft isn't insulated and a lot of the other guys don't have insulation its actually very open and a ton of ventilation even in winter and hes in a colder part of NY too. But, thanks c.hert I think my dad has gotten hooked too hes pretty excited about this and has made a ton of friends at the club!


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> We're building an 8 x 8 loft and it was suggested that we set up the 2 x 4s for the wall nail on the board then nail the whole board on to the floor and then the other walls to the floor and walls, but my question is can I just do what is done for the red rose starter loft ( http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm ) which is put the 2 x 4s or 1 x 4s or whatever on the outside making it look like a trim but also a support system for the walls? or do you guys think thats to weak for an 8 x 8 structure?


Looks to me like the inside has framing as well, if it was me I would frame the whole thing with 2x4, It will last and be alot stronger, 1x4 is for trim not framing, I have been a contractor for 15 years so I know a little about framing, I like the design of that loft but I would go with the 2x4 @ 24inch on center for the walls and the same for the roof, use the 1x4 for the trim on the outside.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

If you can afford it I would also make it 8x8, more room for you and the birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for your input mike, I just don't like the look of all those 2 x 4s when you walk in but you do what you gotta do! Do you think its still possible for us to still have the same type of roof with an 8 x 8 (like make the top of the walls cut so one overlaps the other and just put 2 x 4s across then put the roofing material on)


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> Thanks for your input mike, I just don't like the look of all those 2 x 4s when you walk in but you do what you gotta do! Do you think its still possible for us to still have the same type of roof with an 8 x 8 (like make the top of the walls cut so one overlaps the other and just put 2 x 4s across then put the roofing material on)


Yes you can use the same roof design, If you get alot of snow there Change the rafters to 2x6 it can handle more snow load that way, hopefully you know a little about building and im not overloading you with info, sorry if I am.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> Thanks for your input mike, I just don't like the look of all those 2 x 4s when you walk in but you do what you gotta do! Do you think its still possible for us to still have the same type of roof with an 8 x 8 (like make the top of the walls cut so one overlaps the other and just put 2 x 4s across then put the roofing material on)


frame it 16 inch on center, then block them at 10 inches tall, instant box perches.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Roller mike said:


> hopefully you know a little about building and im not overloading you with info, sorry if I am.


Don't be sorry I personally know nothing about working with wood.. I've only made tons of wire cages and such, and my brother has basic carpentry skills nothing major on how to set up a strong structure.

Thanks,
Shokri


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Roller Mike, just curious. Look in my album "my loft" under my name. Thr front and back walls are set up different. But the framing is the sides, 4X4s and floor and ceiling 24 inch centers. I did put wheels on the loft and roll it but the front and back wall is screwed into the floor and ceiling but has lag bolts into the 4X4 frame. I asked for your opinion so let me have it.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Big T said:


> Roller Mike, just curious. Look in my album "my loft" under my name. Thr front and back walls are set up different. But the framing is the sides, 4X4s and floor and ceiling 24 inch centers. I did put wheels on the loft and roll it but the front and back wall is screwed into the floor and ceiling but has lag bolts into the 4X4 frame. I asked for your opinion so let me have it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


Looks great, nice design, clean work, excellent job tony!!


----------

